# Work Alpine KCA-620M (USB) to Alpine headunit good?



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi!

Some title say, will this adaptor unit work good to Alpine Headunit? 
(example F#1 DVI-9990?) if use IONBUS to AI-Net converter KCI-500B ?

KCA-620M USB converter
Alpine KCA-620M USB Adapter Add a USB port to your compatible Alpine stereo at Crutchfield.com

So long the KCI see as "Ai-NET compatible" product most the well work well? 

Only be sure have right format of USB file!


----------

